# Christmas Dinner at The Bear Den



## Bearcarver (Jan 1, 2018)

*Christmas Dinner at The Bear Den*

We planned ahead to make a Chucky in the SV for Christmas Dinner, and my plan was to “Again” use 132° for 21 hours.

I had to make one more Great Meal for Mrs Bear before she went into the Hospital for her new Hip. Since Christmas her Hip was replaced & she's doing Great.

So for prepping, when we got the 2 Chuck Roasts from the store, I coated them with Worcestershire Sauce Powder, CBP, Onion Powder, and Garlic Powder.
Then I vacuum packed them & double sealed the ends. Then put them in the freezer. 

Then for this Dinner, all I had to do was thaw it, and I was ready to go.

So since we didn’t get home from the extended Bear Family Annual Christmas Eve Get-together until 8:45 PM, I didn’t get my Chuck Roast into my Sous Vide Supreme until 9 PM.

We invited Bear Jr & Bethany to join us for Dinner, and Dinner time was @ 5 PM on Christmas Day, so I removed the Roast just before 5, which means it only got 20 hours in the SV.

Everybody agreed, since the whole thing would be sliced thin, there was no need to Sear the outside on this one, so I sliced the whole Chucky & Plated it for the table.

The Chucky was Real Tasty, but this one was NOT Fork Tender, like my last two that were perfect.
I will be going back to 21 or 22 hours in the future, as I got it nailed down now——24 hours is too long, and 20 hours is Not long enough.


Thanks for Looking,

Bear



3.90 pound Chucky @ $2.99 per pound:







Applying Worcestershire Powder, CBP, Onion Powder, and Garlic Powder:






Fresh out of SV:






All Sliced Up:






Plated for the Table:






Dinner Is Served!!!
Chuck Roast, Mashed Taters, Green Bean Casserole, Corn, and Gravy:






Bear's Plate:


----------



## griz400 (Jan 1, 2018)

very,very nice bear .. perfect meal ..points to you


----------



## davidhef88 (Jan 1, 2018)

That looks like a great meal Bear, I have a love for mashed potatoes and gravy, that pic has me about to go in the kitchen and start peeling.  Lol. Best of luck to Mrs. Bear on her up coming surgery. Hope all has been well with you.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 1, 2018)

That's a great looking meal Bear!
I'm sure everyone really enjoyed it!
Congrats on making the carousel!
Al


----------



## idahopz (Jan 1, 2018)

Man that looks perfectly cooked!


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 1, 2018)

Looks really good! Hope everything is going well.


----------



## Smoke23 (Jan 1, 2018)

Man that looks good!


----------



## tropics (Jan 1, 2018)

John Glad to hear Momma Bear is progressing nicely The meal looks wonderful I could go for seconds with that Points
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 1, 2018)

Nice looking table of vittles there. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Jan 1, 2018)

Great looking plate... Wishing the whole Bear Family a great 2018!
Dave


----------



## mike5051 (Jan 1, 2018)

Great plate Bear!  Happy New Year to the Bear Den!

Mike


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 1, 2018)

Another fine looking Bear Den meal. Like the color of that beef that's my kind of meat rare and rarer. Not into the sv thing yet seem like it takes a long time but then again so does smoking large pieces.

Warren


----------



## link (Jan 1, 2018)

That looks good as always Bear.


----------



## gary s (Jan 1, 2018)

Looks great as always only see one thing wrong  -----------  Where is my place setting ???

Nice job buddy Merry Christmas and a happy new year 

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 1, 2018)

griz400 said:


> very,very nice bear .. perfect meal ..points to you



Thank You Griz!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




davidhef88 said:


> That looks like a great meal Bear, I have a love for mashed potatoes and gravy, that pic has me about to go in the kitchen and start peeling.  Lol. Best of luck to Mrs. Bear on her up coming surgery. Hope all has been well with you.



Thank You Dave!
She had her Hip replaced on the 27th, and is doing pretty good now.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 1, 2018)

smokinal said:


> That's a great looking meal Bear!
> I'm sure everyone really enjoyed it!
> Congrats on making the carousel!
> Al



Thank You Al !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## weedeater (Jan 1, 2018)

Looks great Bear!  Did my first “Chuck” this weekend.  Tasty but not as tender as I had hoped.  Glad to hear Mrs Bear is doing well after her hip surgery.  Wishing you and your family the best in 2018.  

Weedeater


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 2, 2018)

GATOR240 said:


> Looks really good! Hope everything is going well.



Thank You Gator!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



idahopz said:


> Man that looks perfectly cooked!



Thanks Pete!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## azbohunter (Jan 2, 2018)

Awesome looking spread there Bear...Your wife is in good hands while she recovers.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 2, 2018)

Smoke23 said:


> Man that looks good!



Thanks Smoke!!

Bear



tropics said:


> John Glad to hear Momma Bear is progressing nicely The meal looks wonderful I could go for seconds with that Points
> Richie



Thank You Richie!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 2, 2018)

Good to see you are taking good care of Mrs. Bear she wore those hips out taking care of you all these 50 years. :D

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 2, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice looking table of vittles there.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris



Thank You Chris!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



Co4ch D4ve said:


> Great looking plate... Wishing the whole Bear Family a great 2018!
> Dave



Thank You Dave!!
And For the Like.
And you & yours have a Great New Year, Also!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 2, 2018)

mike5051 said:


> Great plate Bear!  Happy New Year to the Bear Den!
> 
> Mike



Thank You Mike!!
And Thanks for the Like.

And Happy New Year to you & yours!!!

Bear


----------



## dictator (Jan 2, 2018)

Nice holiday spread, Sir! Glad to hear the Mrs. is recovering well. :-) 

Is that a light-up Eagles sweater I see?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 3, 2018)

halfsmoked said:


> Another fine looking Bear Den meal. Like the color of that beef that's my kind of meat rare and rarer. Not into the sv thing yet seem like it takes a long time but then again so does smoking large pieces.
> 
> Warren



Thank You Warren!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



link said:


> That looks good as always Bear.



Thank You Much, Link!!

Bear


----------



## normonster (Jan 3, 2018)

Great share. Thank you. I just got my SV for X-Mas based on one of your old posts so I'm hot on your tail!!!

Cheers to new hips too!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 3, 2018)

gary s said:


> Looks great as always only see one thing wrong  -----------  Where is my place setting ???
> 
> Nice job buddy Merry Christmas and a happy new year
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
Sorry---I can't drive that far any more!!!
Thanks for the Like, and Happy New Year to you & Yours too!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 3, 2018)

weedeater said:


> Looks great Bear!  Did my first “Chuck” this weekend.  Tasty but not as tender as I had hoped.  Glad to hear Mrs Bear is doing well after her hip surgery.  Wishing you and your family the best in 2018.
> 
> Weedeater



Thank You Weedeater!!
How big was yours. If it was bigger than the ones I did, it might have needed another hour or two. Maybe 23 or 24 hours.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 4, 2018)

azbohunter said:


> Awesome looking spread there Bear...Your wife is in good hands while she recovers.




Thank You Dick!!
Appreciate that.

Bear


----------



## troutman (Jan 4, 2018)

Spot on Bear and POINT for you sir.  I've found 130/20 to be my sweet spot, but that's with a smoke/sear finish.  

Hope Mrs. Bear is doing well in her recovery.  Peace to you both!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 4, 2018)

halfsmoked said:


> Good to see you are taking good care of Mrs. Bear she wore those hips out taking care of you all these 50 years. :D
> 
> Warren



Yup---We sure did our share of Slow Dancing!!
At our Son's Wedding they announced "Years Married", beginning with 5 years. As they got to your number of years married, you sat down. We were the last couple dancing, beating out my Older Brother & his Wife, and my Older Sister & her Husband. 

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 4, 2018)

dictator said:


> Nice holiday spread, Sir! Glad to hear the Mrs. is recovering well. :)
> 
> Is that a light-up Eagles sweater I see?




Thank You Dictator!
Good Eye---That's Bear Jr in his Eagles sweater.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 5, 2018)

normonster said:


> Great share. Thank you. I just got my SV for X-Mas based on one of your old posts so I'm hot on your tail!!!
> 
> Cheers to new hips too!




Thank You!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 5, 2018)

troutman said:


> Spot on Bear and POINT for you sir.  I've found 130/20 to be my sweet spot, but that's with a smoke/sear finish.
> 
> Hope Mrs. Bear is doing well in her recovery.  Peace to you both!




Thank You Troutman!!

And Thanks for the Like.

And have a Great New Year!

Bear


----------

